# *England Begining To Open Eye's On Islam*



## chesswarsnow (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry bout that,



1. Finally England begun an awakening, and started to realize what I have known for over 30 years.
2. I have been pulling for England to wake up, and its about time.
3. America needs the same awakening, Islam is nothing good that this way comes.
4. I don't see it happening till Obama is no longer in office.
5. But at least England is getting it together, to a degree anyway.
6. England will have to lead the way, its up to them, to fight for thier country first, and we need to give them all the support they need.
7. Link: My Way News - UK's Cameron: Europe must wake up on extremism



"MUNICH (AP) - Europe must stamp out intolerance of Western values within its own Muslim communities and far-right groups if it is to defeat the roots of terrorism, British Prime Minister David Cameron said Saturday.

Cameron told the annual Munich Security Conference that European governments have been too tolerant of some sectors of society that publicly oppose democracy or reject equal rights for all.

He said Britain had found that many convicted terrorists had initially been influenced by so-called "nonviolent extremists" - people who aren't involved in encouraging plots, but denounce Western politics and culture - before going on to carry out violence.

"We won't defeat terrorism simply by the actions we take outside our borders. Europe needs to wake up to what is happening in our own countries," Cameron told the conference.

Both Britain and Germany have had noisy domestic debates about the impact of immigration, and the difficulties of integrating some religious communities, or those who struggle with the language of their new home.

In an attack on Britain's previous government, Cameron said authorities there had been too hesitant to intervene when some sectors of society espoused abhorrent views.

"We have even tolerated these segregated communities behaving in ways that run counter to our values," Cameron said. "We have encouraged different cultures to live separate lives, apart from each other and the mainstream."

Cameron said a culture of tolerance had allowed both Islamic extremists, and far-right extremists, to build support for their causes. "We've been too cautious, frankly even fearful, to stand up to them," he said.

Some European allies have criticized Britain for harboring hardline Islamic clerics and failing to clamp down on mosques that promote a perverted view of Islam.

Several terrorists involved in attacks or attempted plots in the U.S., Sweden, Denmark and Norway over the last two years have had links to Britain, or British-based clerics.

"If we are to defeat this threat, I believe it's time to turn the page on the failed policies of the past," Cameron said. "Instead of ignoring this extremist ideology, we - as governments and societies - have got to confront it, in all its forms."

He told the conference that developments in the Middle East should be harnessed to disprove Muslims who claim their religion cannot be observed properly within the democratic system.

"If they want an example of how Western values and Islam can be entirely compatible, they should look at what's happened in the past few weeks on the streets of Tunis and Cairo," Cameron said."


8. I thank God, English leaders are begining to understand just what's at stake with Islam doing what Islam does, that is, destroy everything good and decent about the host Nations.
9. This is indeed a great day in history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
10. God save the Queen, and England!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
11. EDIT: Oh and *CHECKMATE*!!!!!

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Tank (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Vargulf (Feb 6, 2011)

Too little and too late.  They are already entrenched in the western secular nations and growing.  Unless the western governments are willing to stand up the bleeding-heart liberals and ACLU types and ultimately suspend their own freedoms long enough to round up the Islamists and force them out of their countries, they're all headed toward becoming Islamic states.  It's just a matter of time.
The Canadian government sent its mounties out to the mosques in their country to ascertain how many of them were preaching hardline/extremist views.  The result of their study:  The mounties said that the figure was 85%of the mosques were doing such.  
Bottom line, our very freedoms are being used against us and the Islamists are laughing about it all the way to and from their mosques.  If the governments aren't willing to do anything about it, then there must be a civil war.  Any less and all is eventually lost.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

You think Islam is the enemy? 

Is Islam making you poor? Is Islam causing high unemployment? Is Islam devaluing your currency? How many of your family members have been killed because Islam denied your health insurance?

Fear and Hatred are corosive of human unity.


----------



## Tank (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> You think Islam is the enemy?
> 
> Is Islam making you poor? Is Islam causing high unemployment? Is Islam devaluing your currency? How many of your family members have been killed because Islam denied your health insurance?


These are all things Islam does to their own people, and wants to do to others.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> You think Islam is the enemy?
> 
> Is Islam making you poor? Is Islam causing high unemployment? Is Islam devaluing your currency? How many of your family members have been killed because Islam denied your health insurance?
> 
> Fear and Hatred are corosive of human unity.



Islam is not "the enemy". But it is the breeding ground of the enemies of all that is non-Islam.


----------



## jillian (Feb 6, 2011)

Vargulf said:


> Too little and too late.  They are already entrenched in the western secular nations and growing.  Unless the western governments are willing to stand up the bleeding-heart liberals and ACLU types and ultimately suspend their own freedoms long enough to round up the Islamists and force them out of their countries, they're all headed toward becoming Islamic states.  It's just a matter of time.
> The Canadian government sent its mounties out to the mosques in their country to ascertain how many of them were preaching hardline/extremist views.  The result of their study:  The mounties said that the figure was 85%of the mosques were doing such.
> Bottom line, our very freedoms are being used against us and the Islamists are laughing about it all the way to and from their mosques.  If the governments aren't willing to do anything about it, then there must be a civil war.  Any less and all is eventually lost.



i know that at least one of the rightwingnut blogs has said that. but i'm wondering...where is a credible link for the assertion that the canadian mounties said that 85% of mosques were radical.


----------



## editec (Feb 6, 2011)

What changes in law are being proposed?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 6, 2011)

Actually Cameron differentiated between Islam as a religion and the extremist Islam politics. Islam, as a religion, is no different to any other religion. It is the extremist political views that Cameron feels we need to confront. And, he's right.


----------



## chanel (Feb 6, 2011)

editec said:


> What changes in law are being proposed?





> The Prime Minister pledged to end all public funding for groups which give succour to extremist views. And he called for action to ban extremists from radicalising young people in universities, prisons and internet chat rooms.
> 
> Downing Street last night declined to name the groups Mr Cameron is referring to. But controversial organisations which have received state funding in the past include Hizb-ut-Tahrir and the Muslim Council of Britain.



Read more: David Cameron: Stop tolerating Islamic extremists and respect British 'core values' | Mail Online


----------



## Intense (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> You think Islam is the enemy?
> 
> Is Islam making you poor? Is Islam causing high unemployment? Is Islam devaluing your currency? How many of your family members have been killed because Islam denied your health insurance?
> 
> Fear and Hatred are corosive of human unity.



You looking for a Public Rest Room just ask Comrade.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm impressed with Cameron. I usually view British leaders as being pretty wimpy & whiny characters for the most part. Looks like Cameron may be changing my views though. The British Left refused to force assimilation on their Immigrants. Multiculturalism without assimilation just doesn't work in the end. Most of Britain's recent Immigrants have no loyalty at all to Great Britain. Their Citizenship requirements are very sub-par to say the least. Great Britian has simply lost their identity. Good to see some in Great Britain are waking up though. Multiculturalism has become a miserable failure in all of Western Europe. Great Britain and others in Western Europe have proven conclusively that Multiculturalism without assimilation is a recipe for disaster. I just hope the U.S. is paying attention. Are we assimilating our Immigrants? Something to ponder i guess. Kudos to Mr. Cameron though.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 6, 2011)

What exactly would you do in order to "force" people to assimilate??


----------



## Colin (Feb 6, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I'm impressed with Cameron. I usually view British leaders as being pretty wimpy & whiny characters for the most part. Looks like Cameron may be changing my views though. The British Left refused to force assimilation on their Immigrants. Multiculturalism without assimilation just doesn't work in the end. Most of Britain's recent Immigrants have no loyalty at all to Great Britain. Their Citizenship requirements are very sub-par to say the least. Great Britian has simply lost their identity. Good to see some in Great Britain are waking up though. Multiculturalism has become a miserable failure in all of Western Europe. Great Britain and others in Western Europe have proven conclusively that Multiculturalism without assimilation is a recipe for disaster. I just hope the U.S. is paying attention. Are we assimilating our Immigrants? Something to ponder i guess. Kudos to Mr. Cameron though.



You're like a fucking cushion! You bear the imprint of the last arse that sat on you!

In a another thread you kept repeating what a whimp David Cameron is! Just goes to prove how much weight any post made by you carries!


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 6, 2011)

Colin said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impressed with Cameron. I usually view British leaders as being pretty wimpy & whiny characters for the most part. Looks like Cameron may be changing my views though. The British Left refused to force assimilation on their Immigrants. Multiculturalism without assimilation just doesn't work in the end. Most of Britain's recent Immigrants have no loyalty at all to Great Britain. Their Citizenship requirements are very sub-par to say the least. Great Britian has simply lost their identity. Good to see some in Great Britain are waking up though. Multiculturalism has become a miserable failure in all of Western Europe. Great Britain and others in Western Europe have proven conclusively that Multiculturalism without assimilation is a recipe for disaster. I just hope the U.S. is paying attention. Are we assimilating our Immigrants? Something to ponder i guess. Kudos to Mr. Cameron though.
> ...



What part of "Kudos to Mr. Cameron" do you not understand? He actually sounded quite brave & reasonable. I give credit where credit is due. However i still stand by my views of most British leaders. They do tend to be quite wimpy & whiny for the most part. Cameron may be changing my views though. We'll see.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> What exactly would you do in order to "force" people to assimilate??


Limit immigration to something below "overwhelming numbers". Too many immigrants all at once does not foster assimilation.
Make immigrants respect the law and culture of a host country (I had a to sign a document saying almost the same thing when I got my work visa for Japan)
Not allow multi-cultural, multi-language education in schools.
Prosecute people for sedition.

Just a start.


----------



## Colin (Feb 6, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



I doubt there will be any who give a toss as to whether you change your views or not. As for whimpy and whiney...nobody does that better than you!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Vargulf said:


> Too little and too late.  They are already entrenched in the western secular nations and growing.  Unless the western governments are willing to stand up the bleeding-heart liberals and ACLU types and ultimately suspend their own freedoms long enough to round up the Islamists and force them out of their countries, they're all headed toward becoming Islamic states.  It's just a matter of time.
> The Canadian government sent its mounties out to the mosques in their country to ascertain how many of them were preaching hardline/extremist views.  The result of their study:  The mounties said that the figure was 85%of the mosques were doing such.
> Bottom line, our very freedoms are being used against us and the Islamists are laughing about it all the way to and from their mosques.  If the governments aren't willing to do anything about it, then there must be a civil war.  Any less and all is eventually lost.





1. I don't believe it will have to come to civil war, but that may be whats needed to happen, some huge unrest displayed by those who are being effected by Islams grip, which is everyboby else, a huge protest, might do a lot of good, in pushing the governments to do something.
2. As of now, in Europe, there is a uneasy calm about whats taking place, people are wondering if they just buy a rug, and play act they are Muslims, then Islam will go away, it won't.
3. I see Muslims here in Texas and I feel sick when I see them, I want them to go back to where they came from, thats all I think about when I see them, and I wonder if they will blow up too.
4. Canada, Austrailia, and all its colonies (America included), will follow England's lead when it comes to dealing with Muslims, England's back is at the wall, and they know it, and they are finally trying to at least, deal with it, if only in a small measure, but they will have to come to a *final conclusion* the Muslim problem isn't in South America, because they won't allow Islam the foot hold within thier nations, something about the spanish speaking nations, Islam has a problem getting local laws to support them, same goes with the Philippines, they won't have it either.
5. The *final conclusion* can be only one, that I can come up with which is, *they got to go*.
6. No and not rounded up and put into camps, first we have to identify all the scary ones first, give them notice that they are being relocated, back to where they came from, *invited to leave*, then give them a certain amount of time to get their affairs in order, selling houses, cars, belongings, then schedule them a flight, charter them in groups to shuffle them over to sponsor nations, meaning Islamic nations, and ban their return and block others from migrating here.
7. It really is that easy.
8. And *ALL* the free world has no other choice, if you think this is crazy talk, you are the one who is indeed crazy, if you think otherwise.
9. And oh,..*checkmate*.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 6, 2011)

Cameron does need to butch up a bit though. He comes off as being a bit too prissy. He's gotta buck up and become a man. These are very tough times so Britain needs a tough Leader. There's no time for a prancing prissies. He just needs some coaching. Maybe they can get some of those Soccer Hooligans to give him some lessons. But it does look like he's making some progress. His recent speech was fantastic. WTG Mr. Cameron!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Comrade Ishmael said:


> You think Islam is the enemy?
> 
> Is Islam making you poor? Is Islam causing high unemployment? Is Islam devaluing your currency? How many of your family members have been killed because Islam denied your health insurance?
> 
> Fear and Hatred are corosive of human unity.






1. Yes, look at Detroit as an example.
2. Yes, again look at Detroit as an example.
3. Yes, again look at Detroit, no one has money, the people with money have left.
4. Give Islam time, and they will get their hands into health care here as well.
5. There is and can be no unity between Christians and Islam, as long as Islam follow's the teachings of Islam.
6. Fear and hatred are what keeps us free just a little longer till we determine how to get rid of Islam Muslims and its trappings.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,








Tank said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > You think Islam is the enemy?
> ...






1. You are so right, look at Egypt as an example, over 30% unemployed, money is scarce, inflation running rampant, poor are the majority, healthcare system unfounded, if you have no money, you have no healthcare, which describes 75% of Egypt's population.
2. Islam is a crime against humanity, and if you are in a Islamic country, welcome to hell.
3. And if people in free countries want what's in a Islamic country, then they can go to one, simple as that.
4. They will have to seek refugee status and aquire passage to the one they desire, and or we will have to get them there forceablly.
5. For the love of *FREEDOM* and *PEACE* to *ALL MEN*.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Mr. H. said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > You think Islam is the enemy?
> ...






1. Another innocent bystander who requires a building to fall on them before they understand the truth about Islam.
2. By default, if Islam is the breeding ground for our enemies, then Islam is the enemy of us all.
3. I would expect a child of three would understand that.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






jillian said:


> Vargulf said:
> 
> 
> > Too little and too late.  They are already entrenched in the western secular nations and growing.  Unless the western governments are willing to stand up the bleeding-heart liberals and ACLU types and ultimately suspend their own freedoms long enough to round up the Islamists and force them out of their countries, they're all headed toward becoming Islamic states.  It's just a matter of time.
> ...





1. ^ A canidate for having a building fall upon her.
2. An *Eternal Optimist* that everythings fine, everythings wonderful with Islam.
3. A person who is dangerous to us all, all of us who are not Muslims, for she is in bed with Islam, not even knowing it.
4. More or less making babies for Islam.
5. *Checkmate*!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






editec said:


> What changes in law are being proposed?






1. Don't know yet, but at least they are finally opening their eye's which is *HUGE*!!!
2. Lets hope they can pass some laws to ban Islam within England's borders, through out the world, and lets hope we adopt those same laws.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






California Girl said:


> Actually Cameron differentiated between Islam as a religion and the extremist Islam politics. Islam, as a religion, is no different to any other religion. It is the extremist political views that Cameron feels we need to confront. And, he's right.





1. Sorry CG, you can't diifferfntiate between the two, its one and the same, although they would like you to believe there was a division, there is not.
2. Its a ploy thats worked throughout the decades, and has led to many host nations being run over with Islam, Turkey being the biggest.
3. The problem will not go away until Islam goes away, really it is that simple.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







chanel said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > What changes in law are being proposed?
> ...






1. It is a start, but it would be futile at best, which would indeed be uneffective.
2. Ban Islam, its that easy.
3. When England does it, the whole *Free World* will follow.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







LibocalypseNow said:


> I'm impressed with Cameron. I usually view British leaders as being pretty wimpy & whiny characters for the most part. Looks like Cameron may be changing my views though. The British Left refused to force assimilation on their Immigrants. Multiculturalism without assimilation just doesn't work in the end. Most of Britain's recent Immigrants have no loyalty at all to Great Britain. Their Citizenship requirements are very sub-par to say the least. Great Britian has simply lost their identity. Good to see some in Great Britain are waking up though. Multiculturalism has become a miserable failure in all of Western Europe. Great Britain and others in Western Europe have proven conclusively that Multiculturalism without assimilation is a recipe for disaster. I just hope the U.S. is paying attention. Are we assimilating our Immigrants? Something to ponder i guess. Kudos to Mr. Cameron though.





1. Great Post!
2. Agreed.
3. We do need to keep a close eye on how England deals with this.
4. And do our best to build on whatever they do.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Sunni Man said:


> What exactly would you do in order to "force" people to assimilate??






1. Can't be done, that's why they got to *force* them to leave, as we in America have too as well.
2. Its that simple.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Colin said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impressed with Cameron. I usually view British leaders as being pretty wimpy & whiny characters for the most part. Looks like Cameron may be changing my views though. The British Left refused to force assimilation on their Immigrants. Multiculturalism without assimilation just doesn't work in the end. Most of Britain's recent Immigrants have no loyalty at all to Great Britain. Their Citizenship requirements are very sub-par to say the least. Great Britian has simply lost their identity. Good to see some in Great Britain are waking up though. Multiculturalism has become a miserable failure in all of Western Europe. Great Britain and others in Western Europe have proven conclusively that Multiculturalism without assimilation is a recipe for disaster. I just hope the U.S. is paying attention. Are we assimilating our Immigrants? Something to ponder i guess. Kudos to Mr. Cameron though.
> ...







1. What do you think about the topic, starting a pie fight isn't unlike you, but refrain from doing it in my threads, or I shall fall on you like a ton of bricks.
2. Don't get into personal attacks, just make your views known, and move along.
3. If you disagree with some one in my thread, you don't have to throw a shit fit.
4. Now, post an opinion, about this topic, or, *step off*.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> Vargulf said:
> 
> 
> > Too little and too late.  They are already entrenched in the western secular nations and growing.  Unless the western governments are willing to stand up the bleeding-heart liberals and ACLU types and ultimately suspend their own freedoms long enough to round up the Islamists and force them out of their countries, they're all headed toward becoming Islamic states.  It's just a matter of time.
> ...



I agree I want to see a creditable citation, because its scary if true. However, I don't doubt it anymore.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







LibocalypseNow said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...






1. They have to get serious about refraining Islam within theri borders, seeing they can't deal with the strain of Islams lazyness, sucking the *free stuff* dry, birthing babies by the dozens and not paying the hospitals, food stamps for all Muslims, free housing for all Muslims, other *free services*, you would be amazed.
2. Evrything Islam is doing is killing England from within.
3. They are starting to have their eye's opened wide, and its a good thing that they are, for the benefit of the, *World*.
4. England is still the center of *Human Progress For Free People of the World*


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 6, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Actually Cameron differentiated between Islam as a religion and the extremist Islam politics. Islam, as a religion, is no different to any other religion. It is the extremist political views that Cameron feels we need to confront. And, he's right.



In the end they are one in the same. Even the so-called "moderate" Muslims demand things that go against the HEART of western society, stating its their religious beliefs. Cameron was trying to stay some what PC, but in the end its the "principles" and "directives" of Islam that always makes it a political thing!


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

Tank said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > You think Islam is the enemy?
> ...



Based on what? Fox News Reports?

Have you ever been to the Middle East? Ever set foot in a Mosque? Ever gotten to know a Muslim family?

Or perhaps you're talking out of your ass about subjects you know nothing about, yet have managed to soak up all the fear and hatred you can.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > You think Islam is the enemy?
> ...



Well, seeing as you're such an expert on Islam... perhaps you can tell me the exact verses in the Qu'ran which orders it's followers to kill all non-Muslims.

I'm sure you'll find a vague verse that can be interpreted in whatever manner you like, and for that I have dozens of Bible verses which are just as easily translated to violent and vulgar ends.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> What exactly would you do in order to "force" people to assimilate??



Something tells me they'd rather deport, or exterminate. Depending on which is most convenient for their simplistic American sensibilities.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Ishmael said:
> ...



Better question to you, have you been to COMMUNIST country, have talked to people who used to live in a communist country or have you talked to someone who lived the USSR?

I guarantee a young moron like you hasn't, otherwise you wouldn't support the EVIL communist cause!


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live in the suburbs of Detroit, and I can assure you with absolute resolve that our problems are due to Corporate greed and economic disaster, not the Muslims in Dearborn who are suffering along with the rest of us.

You are a bigot and a fascist. You are in the right country, and apparently the right state for your opinions to flourish. *Edited* the rest of us can rebuild this world with peaceful intentions.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indonesia, Turkey, U.A.E... just an example of flourishing Islamic democracies. They've even been decieved by Western Capitalism.

Jews, Christians, Athiests... they live beside Muslims there in peace. Unlike in America, where if you don't hate some group of people you simply don't fit in.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Ishmael said:
> ...


I'm not the one finding vague verses and twisting them into edicts of death and destruction. 

Look to the followers of Islam for that one.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



If there were a communist country, I would gladly move there. As I am an Anarchist, I have no interest in Fascist countries like the old Soviet Union or modern day China.

How old do you think I am? And how do you know communism is evil? Because it fights for the working man, the poor, the middle-class, the destitute and downtrodden? Or is it evil because it believes in equality, fairness, and unity? I suppose our greatest evil is in not being racists, bigots, homophobes, or gullible idiots who would rather watch American Idol than even look up the definition of critical thinking.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Comrade Ishmael said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Ishmael said:
> ...





1. Fear and hatred keeps us safer.
2. There is no time to get comforatble with Islam, we need to uproot Islam and ban Islam, and move Islam out.
3. Really its that simple.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Regardless of your protected, unproven views on what it is Muslims believe, I actually know Muslims. I am friends with them. I've been in their Mosques. I've read their Koran.

So I know what you're telling me is a lie.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 6, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Cameron differentiated between Islam as a religion and the extremist Islam politics. Islam, as a religion, is no different to any other religion. It is the extremist political views that Cameron feels we need to confront. And, he's right.
> ...



Actually, that isn't true. Many Muslims just want to be able to practice their faith in peace. And rightly so. I listened to every word Cameron said, I don't need you to tell me what he was 'trying' to say. He was quite clear to anyone with an IQ over room temperature.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send them to the concentration camps, ey? I would fight and die to keep you and your fascist friends from implementing an American Holocaust. You may hang me, or send me to the death camps with them!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Comrade Ishmael said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Ishmael said:
> ...






1. No lets don't and say we did.
2. Lets not go get text from the koran, and scriptures from *The Holy Bible* and compare them.
3. I'm fine with saying, *Lets don't and just say we did*'
4. This isn't the religion heading, period!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Tank (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> Indonesia, Turkey, U.A.E... just an example of flourishing Islamic democracies. They've even been decieved by Western Capitalism.


Ya, if only America was as great as Turkey


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Comrade Ishmael said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly would you do in order to "force" people to assimilate??
> ...





1. Deport will work.
2. We know you want to get to allahs heaven and get them 72 virgins, whats that like three months of virgins or something, I guess after three months you will kill yourself again with suicide in the local market, and go to a higher heaven where there are perhaps twice as many virgins, 144, eh?
3. Then so forth, 288, 576,..etc, etc,..and so on and so forth???
4. Just know this, we will rid Islam from America, sooner or later, we will follow England's lead, might want to start planning where you are headed now?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

Tank said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > Indonesia, Turkey, U.A.E... just an example of flourishing Islamic democracies. They've even been decieved by Western Capitalism.
> ...



I'm not commenting on the relation between the United States and Turkey. But Turkey is a First World Country, and an Ally with the United States for many decades. It's certainly on par with most Western Countries, and close enough to the U.S. in general well-being.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muslims do not believe 72 virgins await them in heaven. It's not in the Koran, it is not taught in Mosques. It is taught by a less than 1% minority of Islamic Fundamentalists in the middle east. But that is not Islam.

Bring it on. If you really want a war on your hands, go ahead and make Hitler's mistake. America will see it's last days when it takes the same course as Germany.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Comrade Ishmael said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. You are a arab?
2. Or a convert?
3. Detroit's problems center around Islam, and Islam alone.
4. Good people like myself, have left, years ago, they brought their money and skills with them.
5. All to get away from people like you.
6. God bless you in your new home, which ever one you pick to immigrate too, may I suggest that you try Turkey?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,








Comrade Ishmael said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. No, we don't hate Islam without a cause, we have plenty of reasons, just for shits and grins, make some claims why we should love Islam.
2. We hated blacks so much we gave them *freedom*.
3. We gave them *civil rights* too, so much hate eh pal?
4. We have to hate Islam in order to rid Islam from our country.
5. And more and more people in America see what Islam is everyday.
6. People are waking up, and I applaud them!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I am white.
2. I am an Athiest.
3. No, they do not. I can tell you this from first-hand experience. Detroit is run by black Christians. You know nothing about what you speak.
4. I'm glad.
5. Like me? I am white, but I suppose the Athiest and Anarchist thing might get you all riled up. You should take a couple xanax and sit down, turn on Sean Hannity... relax.
6. Turkey is not Communist. In fact, it's a slave to America's imperialist, mercantalist whims. I'd sooner move to Sweden... but a las, I am averse to such cold weather.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I don't think you should love Islam. I do think you should make judgements not based on complete bullshit. Hell, I don't "love" Islam. I have a general disdain for religion... but that doesn't stop me from tolerating it, accepting my Christian, Muslim, and one Jewish friend.
2. You GAVE them freedom? Don't make me laugh. 
3. Another one of your generous deeds no doubt. You're such a giver. Honestly, somebody get this man a statue in honor of his outstanding humility.
4. Isn't that lovely. I hate bigotry, so we can rid it from our planet. That means you have to go bye-bye... I don't mean that as a threat, I mean when you finally turn 86 and have a hate-induced stroke, the world will be better off.
5. & 6. I'm not so sure. I tend to think of the majority of Americans as idiots (and I am proven right again and again), but I think sentiment towards Islam is changing for the better.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Comrade Ishmael said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. So you wanna go to the death camps?
2. I've never mentioned, *death camps*.
3. And or hanging you or any Muslims.
4. You want to die or what?
5. I'm simply saying we deport you to lets say, Turkey, or somewhere.
6. No one is saying you gotta die here.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. No. I don't want there to be fascists or bigots, but there are. If you are sending my friends to death camps... I will fight and die, or be sent there myself if I am not killed in the battle.
2. That's the only solution you have if the Muslims won't go. Hitler tried to expell the Jews first, before he tried to exterminate them. Why not just skip the first step, be more efficient like a good little Fascist.
3. Firing squad then?
4. Of course not. Do you? My aim might be better. So may my Muslim brothers. (I want to be clear that this would be in self-defense)
5. This is my home. If you try to deport me, you will meet the same violent response. Self-Defense is Self-Defense, and I excercise my second ammendment civil right.
6. I'd rather die where I was born.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Comrade Ishmael said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Ishmael said:
> ...






1. This is what Islam is teaching you, you want turmoil like *ALL* of Islam, look at the middle east right now, *turmoil* describes it, you said yourself, your an *Anarchrist*, you hate Christ, and love turmoil, which is *Anti-Christ*.
2. Another justifiable reason, *you gotta go* and everyone like you!!!
3. You see we are a Christian Nation, like England, we believe in Jesus Christ, and where Jesus Christ is preached and taught, people mostly live in peace.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Intense (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



I think you are very confused and don't know what Fascism is. We don't do Death Camps here, if you haven't noticed. There is no Muslim here not safer from Injustice than in any Muslim Country. One Serious problem you have is the defense of the implementation of Sharia Law, in violation of Recognized Human Rights issues. You have no answer to that charge, because there is none. The Posters on this board that are defending Stoning Executions, have none either. Those are examples of Totalitarianism. I have Muslim friends too, Ishmael, it has nothing to do with the words you use when you pray, that is between you and God, it has to do with what you impose with the rest of us. As for Anarchy, Anarchy has one rule, and that is that there are no rules. I do not see Justice in that. Been there, done that. Just food for thought. Free Market, free Trade by consent is the purest form of exchange.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Comrade Ishmael said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. I did suggested you go to Turkey, but after reading this I can say that Turkey, Indonesia and the UAE are too good for you, may I suggest you go to Syria?
2. A better fit me thinks.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol... angry much. 

1. I'm not a Muslim. I don't believe in the teachings of the Koran, though I respect it. I feel the same way about the Bible and Chrisitianity. I love Jesus Christ... he was a great Anarcho-Communist leader. Anarchy is Unity, Government is Civil War. That is turmoil, turmoil between the working people and the rich, powerful rulers who try to divide us... and therefore conquer us.
2. So much hatred. You are not a Christian.
3. It's easy to live in peace when your armies are marching all over the non-Christian world.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> ...and I excercise my second ammendment civil right.





You're an anarchist, yet you would hide behind a civil right granted by an entity which by definition you prefer to abolish?


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

Intense said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > chesswarsnow said:
> ...



I'm not commenting on the current state of things, only what Fascists in this country would love to turn events into.

I don't defend Sharia Law, and I never said I supported it. Most Muslims I know don't support it's implementation either. As an Anarchist I don't accept anyone elses rule over me.

What have all your rules gotten you? You don't even follow them unless they're convenient. We all live in a state of chaos, Intense. The question is whether that chaos is made to serve humanity or the ruling class.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another wonderful characterisitic of Americans: the inability to seperate between foriegn countries.

Who is the President of Turkey?

That's what I thought you ignorant redneck, you.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Comrade Ishmael said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Ishmael said:
> ...





1. Time is against everything Islam is, sooner or later, time will catch up, and time will be *up* for Islam.
2. If you read, and read the text of Islam and your conclusions are anything different than Osama's which it is not different, for you already said, you are an Anarchist, which puts you squarely n the *Anti-Christ* 
3. Its really that simple, what ever you say, is a lie straight from hell.
4. You are a tool of Satan, and have no idea about this fact.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > ...and I excercise my second ammendment civil right.
> ...



Oh, excuse me for not be grateful to a tryannical entity for "allowing" me to have something that's rightfully mine to begin with.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Christianity is due for expiration first. Just saying.
2. Christ was an Anarchist. Why the hell would you say Anarchists are "anti-christ"... you do realize that two words looking alike doesn't make them the same right? Mastication ring a bell?
3. Lovely.
4. There's no such thing as Satan. I"m sure it does make it easier to demonize your enemies as mythological incarnations of pure evil. But hey, as long as it keeps you from thinking too hard about it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Ishmael said:
> ...



And so, this rightfully self-posessed civil liberty will be afforded you the world over? 

Good luck.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> How old do you think I am?



Right now, I'm guessing late teens/early 20's.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






California Girl said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...






1. Okay *CG*, stop *grandstanding* what do *you* think he was, 'trying' to say?



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Only if I excercize it.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > How old do you think I am?
> ...



I figured as much.

I'm 41. Born in November of 69.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. But this is a tough thread, in a tough world, with many tough breaks, and tough times for Islam on the horizon.
2. Its just the begining, and *Thank God* for it.
3. England will impose some tough Laws, which Islam won't abide too.
4. Then tougher Laws will be made, and sooner rather than later, something will have to break.
5. And this will begin the transformation which is coming at the world from the horizon.
6. Its coming folks, its coming, and the atheists won't be able to throw themselves infront of this train to derail it.
7. They will be cut in half by the wheels that go round.
8. The Anarchists will go the same way as Islam, will end up on the same plane, in a one way ticket to ride out of *ALL FREE COUNTRIES*.
9. And or if the Atheists start some crap, for sure they will be dealt with, jail time works for them too, don't have to send them out really I guess.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. But this is a tough thread, in a tough world, with many tough breaks, and tough times for Islam on the horizon.
> ...



So you want to send people to jail for not believing in God?

Religion at it's finest everyone. I hope you get a good look. This is why I'm an Athiest.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Comrade Ishmael said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...





1. Don't act like a fool.
2. If you come out shooting people, trying to make some stance to help Muslims with your pea shooter, its off to jail with you dude.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## jillian (Feb 6, 2011)

wow...it's loon versus loon... cool... 

kinda like


----------



## Ropey (Feb 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> wow...it's loon versus loon... cool...
> 
> kinda like


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,



1. If you agree to go under the bridle of Islam, and don't support England's efforts, then I suggest you do just that, move to an Islamic country Jillian and Ropey.
2. Ropey in fact has to deal with Muslims seeing he lives in Israel, but him defending those who would cut his head off if he ever wandered into Gaza by accident, is simply amazing.
3. He is a Jew, who defends Arabs right to do evil to him.
4. What's that tell you about him?
5. He won't admit it, but this is indeed the truth.
6. The truth hurts Ropey, I really do like you, even more than yourself.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So let me get this straight... If I don't think all Muslims should be deported, I should move to a Muslim country? You're a fucking joke.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> wow...it's loon versus loon... cool...
> 
> kinda like



Am I the black one? I want to be the black one.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...





1. Butthead, are you jillian or ropey?
2. Damn you're dumb.
3. *Step off*r.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Comrade Ishmael said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Ishmael said:
> ...



That's the beauty of the United States of America and what makes it unique and, yes, the greatest nation on earth. By nature of your rightfully attained citizenship and its associative benefits, you are afforded certain liberties- civil as well as social. 

Yet, you appear to believe that you can take your anarchist tendencies as well as your Islamic-leaning lifestyle and hap-hazardly incorporate them into an established framework for the purpose of usurping the _stutus quo_. 

And in your attempt, you will in fact deny those liberties to your fellow citizens.

You are a piece of work.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > ...and I excercise my second ammendment civil right.
> ...



BAM! This dude is not very good at being an "Anarchist." lol!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry bout that,



1. Add France and Germany.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 15, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I have the right to defend myself regardless of my nationality. But wait... didn't Thomas Jefferson say that rights are natural? No, I'm sure the government gives it to you like you said...

I deny no rights to anyone. All rights are equal.

Also, I'm not a Muslim. Plese stop saying that I am.


----------



## Comrade Ishmael (Feb 15, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Comrade Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > chesswarsnow said:
> ...



Anger, dude. Anger... take a pill for it.


----------



## Vargulf (Feb 21, 2011)

LibocalypseNow. 
Multi-culturalism even with doesn't always work either, especially when it comes to religions and secularism.  Assimilating Islamists into the west won't work, it will still be a major agenda of Islamists to eventually overthrow secular governments. 
Lebanon was primarily a Christian dominated nation, with Beirut considered the Paris of the Middle-East.  When the Palestinians migrated in large numbers to Lebanon, the Christians opened their doors and hearts to the Palestinians. The result was violence against the Christians when the percentages of Muslims increased significantly and a civil war in the eighties, with a multi-national military force put in temporarily to try and keep the peace.  The struggles are continuing, with Christians and pro-western politicians being attacked.  This is the result of Islamic assimilation and what the west can expect.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. Islam is evil, in its core beliefs, there is no doubt about it, if you think different, either being inside Islam or outside Islam you are just fooling yourself, and no one else.
2. When we allow Islam in, we basically allow the wolf into the chicken house, we are doing it to our children, we basically murder our own, and ourselves and spouses.
3. If you are unable to see this, you are of a mind of a child, and have no understanding of pure judgement.
4. More that half of the world sits in that seat, you're not alone, take comfort in that, but at the same time take responsibility that you are killing your own children, and heritage.
5. *CHECKMATE*!!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry bout that,

1. If you defend anything Islamic, you are basically putting your own children in the cross hairs of being murdered.
2. When is the world going to wake up to this simple fact?


Regards,
SirJamsofTexas


----------

